# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  αλε ρε τουρ  σε dimmer?

## Κώστας87

μηπως ξερει κανενας πως θα συνδεσω αλερετουρ διακοπτη σε dimmer? με προβληματιζει οτι ο αλερετουρ εχει 3 καλωδια..ενω ο dimmer παιρνει 2...να πω επισης οτι το dimmer γραφει στις 2 θυρες στην μια L και στην αλλη εχει ενα ημιτονο με ενα βελακι

----------


## FILMAN

> μηπως ξερει κανενας πως θα συνδεσω αλερετουρ διακοπτη σε dimmer? με προβληματιζει οτι ο αλερετουρ εχει 3 καλωδια..ενω ο dimmer παιρνει 2...να πω επισης οτι το dimmer γραφει στις 2 θυρες στην μια L και στην αλλη εχει ενα ημιτονο με ενα βελακι



Τότε το dimmer αυτό δεν σου κάνει, εκτός αν καταργήσεις τον άλλο διακόπτη. Αγόρασε ένα dimmer αλέ ρετούρ.

----------


## Κώστας87

δε με ενδιαφερει να λειτουργουν μαζι...ας λειτουργει ο καθενας ξεχωριστα...απο τον εναν ας ειναι μονο ον οφ,και απο το ντιμμερ να το ανοιγω οποτε θελω και να ρυθμιζω ενταση του φωτος..

----------


## FILMAN

> δε με ενδιαφερει να λειτουργουν μαζι...ας λειτουργει ο καθενας ξεχωριστα...απο τον εναν ας ειναι μονο ον οφ,και απο το ντιμμερ να το ανοιγω οποτε θελω και να ρυθμιζω ενταση του φωτος..



Άρα αυτό το ντίμερ δεν σου κάνει.

----------


## Κώστας87

γιατι?? αν καταργησω τον αλλο διακοπτη πως θα πρεπει να το συνδεσω για να δουλευει?

----------


## FILMAN

Θα παραλείψεις να συνδέσεις την επιστροφή που έχεις νεκρώσει από τον άλλο διακόπτη, οπότε μένουν 2 καλώδια που πάνε στις δυο υποδοχές του ντίμερ. Η φάση θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί στο L.

----------


## Κώστας87

φανταζομαι η φαση ειναι με το μαυρο χρωμα,και ενα απο το πρασινο η το μπλε ειναι η επιστροφη...σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!

----------


## FILMAN

> φανταζομαι η φαση ειναι με το μαυρο χρωμα,και ενα απο το πρασινο η το μπλε ειναι η επιστροφη...σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!



μπλεεεεεε;

----------


## Κώστας87

ναι μπλε ητανε...μετρησα με πολυμετρο ποιο μου εδινε 220 με το μαυρο..και μου εδιναν εναλαξ αναλογα με το αν ειχα τον αλλον διακοπτη πανω η κατω...ε το συνδεσα με το ενα τελοσπαντων που εδινε 220..και ολα κομπλε...και οταν το εχω αναμενο απο το ντιμμερ,σβηνει και ανοιγει απο τον αλλο διακοπτη..

----------


## FILMAN

> ναι μπλε ητανε...μετρησα με πολυμετρο ποιο μου εδινε 220 με το μαυρο..και μου εδιναν εναλαξ αναλογα με το αν ειχα τον αλλον διακοπτη πανω η κατω...ε το συνδεσα με το ενα τελοσπαντων που εδινε 220..και ολα κομπλε...και οταν το εχω αναμενο απο το ντιμμερ,σβηνει και ανοιγει απο τον αλλο διακοπτη..



Ναι, αλλά έτσι όταν το φως είναι σβηστό, δεν μπορείς να το ανάψεις από το ντίμερ! Ενώ αν είχες βάλει ντίμερ αλέ ρετούρ, θα μπορούσες.

----------


## Κώστας87

ναι εχεις δικιο σε αυτο...σε ευχαριστω παντως πολυ για την βοηθεια σου!

----------


## no145

http://www.legrand.com.gr/gr/scripts...asp?P=556&L=GR

----------

